# how many pups does the stud owner really stays wtih?



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

hey, my dog had 6 puppies and i would like to know how many puppies rightfully belong to the stud owner?​


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That would all depend on the agreement made before the breeding.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

From my knowledge it was only suppose to be one. but now the person is saying two puppies...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

If the bitch was mine, the stud owner would only get what was originally agreed upon. The stud owner only has the right to what was in the original contract. What kind of dogs are these?


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

yea your absolutely right but am worried that he might retaliate and not give me the papers...blue nose pits


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Did he already get his pick? If not then you can hold the pup or your papers until everything gets squared away. There are better ppeople on this board to answer question like this but not at 4:00 am. lol But I have a few questions for you if you don't mind. What bloodlines are you working with?
When were the pups born? How old are the sire and dam? Is this your first breeding?


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

my female is a razors edge 2 years old,second litter bought from ultimatebluepitbull.com and the male is a gotiline 2 years old.the pups were born jan.8th 2008


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Well. like I said, there are better people to help you out around here. I don't breed but there are a few people around here that do and they will be able to help you out I'm sure. Check back in a few hours when everyone wakes up and you will get some good advice. By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Obviously it sounds like you didnt have a WRITTEN contract. However if you did have a verbal agrement for 1 pup thats all he would get. And as far as the papers go, all you need is his registration number. Get that and you can send in and get the papers you need for your pups.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> And as far as the papers go, all you need is his registration number. Get that and you can send in and get the papers you need for your pups.


Actually you need the stud dog owners signature as well to send for papers not just the stud's # if this is a UKC litter which I'm guessing it probably is from me going off the bloodlines listed
Here is the litter reg paper
http://www.ukcdogs.com/res/pdf/fo30adm.pdf

For future reference make sure to have a legal binding written contract.

For example, when my dog was used as a stud, I took two pups because that was what I wanted and we agreed upon prior to the breeding. Every stud contract is different there is no standard thing that is done. It all depends on the individual situation.

Without a written contract you are pretty much screwed if this person doesn't sign the papers. You'd have to go through small claims court and fight him on it and prove what was originally agreed upon.

How well did you know the person whose stud you used before the breeding?
Are their witnesses to what you agreed on?

Ok, I'm not picking on you but had to add this because the breed is in enough trouble with BSL and overbreeding.
Please research the breed, responsible breeding practices, and get a reliable good mentor before breeding again. 
If I am reading this right you said this is her second breeding and she is only two. (?) 
Also there is no breed called a blue nose. The breed would be APBT the color would be blue.

Good luck with your situation


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

i knew the person very well he's actually my bestfriends husband.And my dog would be turning 4 in july..that was my mistake...I didnt overbreed my dog at all..my dog is a family dog and is very humble.Shes always around my kids.I had her since she was 2months and is definitely treated as a member of the family..


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds like you're screwed, because you need the stud owners signature to get the papers for the pups. Make sure have a written contract prior to breeding. Don't ever take anyone word for it. Not even best friends or family members when doing business. According to the bloodlines you listed, it sounds like you're breeding American Bullies, not APBTs.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

back when i was breeding I would find out how much i was gonna sell the dogs for and if the studs owner wanted a pup insteed of money for heis dogs part , then say i I was gonna sell them for $400 and he wanted $600 for the stud fee then if he wanted two pups he would give $200 back to make thw hole $800 i would get for the pups , but if he wanted only one pup then I would give him 200 bucks to make up for the rest. if ya'll agreed on one pup then thats all the man would get . another thing to do is go ahead a get all the litter reg stuff done at the time of breeding then when he pups are born you can send in for that many paper certs to give out with the pup . JMT nick


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't really think am screwed but i will talk 2 the stud owner..if he wants two puppies that bad then i'll give it to him, but if he's understanding then he will only take one..


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

i just posted a pic of my female dog under the picture topic...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Well if you don't care about giving up a second pup when that was not the agreement you had then there is really no issue then.

I'm glad to hear she is 4 and not 2.

However I still think you have a lot to learn and should seek out a mentor
This is a good thread to help you learn about breeding 
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullfor...31-breeders-code-ethics.html?highlight=ethics

As for over breeding. I said that was an issue with the breed in general just like BSL

Over breeding is not only when a single dog is bred too many times but when dogs are produced by many different people who are breeding unworthy specimens when so many are in shelters waiting for good homes. Only the best of the best should be bred and just being a good house pet isn't enough especially more so with a breed who is in such trouble in the public eye as it is...


> According to the bloodlines you listed, it sounds like you're breeding American Bullies, not APBTs.


 That would depend on exactly how the dogs were bred. Not all dogs from RE are American Bullies


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> That would depend on exactly how the dogs were bred. Not all dogs from RE are American Bullies


All Razors Edge dogs are AmBullies. I happen to own a RE dog from the old RE stock. I've researched the Razors Edge bloodline extensively before I even bought my first bully. I've even spoken to Dave Wilson himself about these dogs. The dogs used to create the bloodline our AKC AmStaffs and UKC APBTs, but the RE dogs were combination of the two. There are certain individual dogs in the bloodline that have more bulldog mixed in. Some RE dogs today are still an AmStaff/APBT mix though. Stephc also said the sire of the pups is a Gotti bloodline dog, so they are definitely AmBullies.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

SouthKakBully said:


> All Razors Edge dogs are AmBullies. I happen to own a RE dog from the old RE stock. I've researched the Razors Edge bloodline extensively before I even bought my first bully. I've even spoken to Dave Wilson himself about these dogs. The dogs used to create the bloodline our AKC AmStaffs and UKC APBTs, but the RE dogs were combination of the two. There are certain individual dogs in the bloodline that have more bulldog mixed in. Some RE dogs today are still an AmStaff/APBT mix though. Stephc also said the sire of the pups is a Gotti bloodline dog, so they are definitely AmBullies.


This seems to be an issue in this forum.I've been a proud owner of a RE dog for about 4 years(since 2004) she is also from the old RE stock. the name that i hear all experts calling this breed is AMERICAN BULLIES....


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

stephc said:


> This seems to be an issue in this forum.I've been a proud owner of a RE dog for about 4 years(since 2004) she is also from the old RE stock. the name that i hear all experts calling this breed is AMERICAN BULLIES....


Yeah, AmBullies (especially the RE bloodline) have been a very popular discussion on this forum. I like the whole American Bully thing is a good idea, because it distinguishes them from APBTs and AmStaffs. A lot of breeders still refer to them as APBTs when they're really not. I always encourage people to call them American Bullies, because the breed name is relative new to the canine world and the general public doesn't know what an American Bully is, even though they've probably seen them many times. I think it's up to us to educate general public about what they are. How did the pups turn out? I haven't seen many RE/Gotti outcrosses that I actually liked. The RE/Gaff outcrosses are my favorite.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

SouthKakBully said:


> Yeah, AmBullies (especially the RE bloodline) have been a very popular discussion on this forum. I like the whole American Bully thing is a good idea, because it distinguishes them from APBTs and AmStaffs. A lot of breeders still refer to them as APBTs when they're really not. I always encourage people to call them American Bullies, because the breed name is relative new to the canine world and the general public doesn't know what an American Bully is, even though they've probably seen them many times. I think it's up to us to educate general public about what they are. How did the pups turn out? I haven't seen many RE/Gotti outcrosses that I actually liked. The RE/Gaff outcrosses are my favorite.


 they are adorable!!! i wish i didnt have to get rid of them but i live in an apartment and am not allowed to have more pets( i might just keep one more..lol) i posted the pics of the pups under the picture section...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

stephc said:


> they are adorable!!! i wish i didnt have to get rid of them but i live in an apartment and am not allowed to have more pets( i might just keep one more..lol) i posted the pics of the pups under the picture section...


Not to sound rude are anything but if you live in an apartment why are you breeding?


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

Marty said:


> Not to sound rude are anything but if you live in an apartment why are you breeding?


Its not like am breeding 20 dogs at a time..and i dont make a living out of it. my dog has been mated 2times and i know exactly what to do to keep everything in control..


----------



## The Diesel (Oct 23, 2007)

Wheres the popcorn smiley when you need it? lol


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

lol exactly


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

honestly, at this point, since the jerk is playing a dirty game I would play back. Go ahead and agree on the two pups to get his signature for the registration papers. He needs to sign to get his new pups registered, remember? Find quality homes for ALL pups by screening the new owners. There isn't a written contract between either of you to prove otherwise.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

NEELA said:


> honestly, at this point, since the jerk is playing a dirty game I would play back. Go ahead and agree on the two pups to get his signature for the registration papers. He needs to sign to get his new pups registered, remember? Find quality homes for ALL pups by screening the new owners. There isn't a written contract between either of you to prove otherwise.


You are absolutely right!!! Thank you for the advice.That never crossed my mind...lol


----------



## Insanelypitbulls (Mar 24, 2007)

in the count of law a verbal contract is as binding as a written one its just a lot easier to prove the contract if its written. so if he plays games now and there is a verbal contract and u have a witness of the contract them take him to court. bottom line dont try scamming him that might cause problems down the road because u said u were friends with someone he knows. U are just in a big headache and cannmot believe that u would do a breeding with no written contract thats like give the pups homes without contracts. its crazy.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

Like i said am not a professional breeder and i don't make a living out of it.but it took this experience to learn.thanks god theirs no next time


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope you find good homes for the pups and I hope that since you said there won't be a nexxt time you get your dog spayed. I think we have way too many pups being born these days.



i wish we did hae that popcorn smily I could have used to a few times.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I hope you find good homes for the pups and I hope that since you said there won't be a nexxt time you get your dog spayed. I think we have way too many pups being born these days.
> 
> i wish we did hae that popcorn smily I could have used to a few times.


What does the popcorn smiley stand for?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I good topic and you want all the details and you are transfixed with what is going on.


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

oohhh okay..


----------

